# VERY cheap protein powder!!



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Looks okay and cheapest i think ive ever seen http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Protein-90-5kg-Aminoacids-Musclegain-5000g-free-p-p-BA-/120851347299?pt=UK_Health_Beauty_Vitamins_Supplements&hash=item1c234d3763#ht_7094wt_1185

Anyone see anything wrong??


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

The old if it's too good to be true it usually is comes to mind.


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

cheapest thing iv ever seen was whey that was past its sell by date in a local supp shop - they were gona throw it out -----yoink


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Looks too cheap to me. Also, although it's a blend, it looks like it's mainly soy protein which I understand is not as good as whey.

On a side not, I'd never buy sups from ebay, just for the same reason I'd never buy designer clothes from there i.e. there is a high chance they are fake.


----------



## Mr Universe (Dec 9, 2011)

Looks bang on mate if im honest. Nice amount of BCAA's in there. The only issue you may have is the taste? also Eggal'bumin'....just sounds...gay. But a quick google tells me its a high quality egg white protein.

Heres a review on youtube of the same product.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

yea it's cheap but nothing too suspicious regarding price. It could just be stolen anyway so it's all profit for them


----------



## richgearguy (Jun 23, 2011)

Wow...and ~85% protein. Almost too good to be true. Maybe this has something to do with it .....

"*You get always banana.*"


----------



## Jaymond0 (May 14, 2011)

*' ..and even a better tasteing! '*


----------



## Yorkie Dave (Oct 11, 2011)

Hmmm. The phrases "barge pole" and "wouldn't touch with a" spring to mind.

soya protein, pea protein (Mmmmmm) no wonder its cheap.


----------



## Ash78 (Jul 11, 2011)

Make sure you "look after the new logo"...


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

wow I need to check this out, our wholesale guys cant get 85% whey this cheap! thanks guys :lol:


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

fcuk it fellas I bought some, for that price, if it tastes like sh1t then ill give it to one of the lads down the gym, but taste really is nothing to me, Can eat or drink anything, I can stick my tongue right up my missus bum and actually love it :/


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

it will be brutal

booom

see what i did


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

make sure you lookm after that label, like its your Precious


----------



## notnil21 (Apr 4, 2008)

In terms of digestibility *Soya protein* comes out very bad

but not as bad as *wheat* and *pea protein* which are also on ingredient list

GOOD LUCK


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

soya has never been a problem for me. pea didnt agree with me, and wont try wheat.


----------



## bjornson (Feb 10, 2012)

Brutal1 said:


> fcuk it fellas I bought some, for that price, if it tastes like sh1t then ill give it to one of the lads down the gym, but taste really is nothing to me, Can eat or drink anything, I can stick my tongue right up my missus bum and actually love it :/


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL thanks man i was feeling bit down u made my day


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Got my cheapo protein delivered today, Very heavy stuff, without realising I put around 100g into water which works out at 85g of Protein 

Tastes not too bad to me but like I say i can eat or drink anything, Im not drinking it for pleasure either so prob will start using in the future.........


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Brutal make sure you stock up on toilet paper


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Wheyman said:


> Brutal make sure you stock up on toilet paper


lol mate, Im always on a high protein, low carb diet so usually have problems in the kaka department on the poopshoot, If this stuff frees thing up ill deffo be stocking up


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Lovin this , i will defo be investing when i get paid, bang for your buck that is!!

Good lad for finding!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Why when everyone is saying the quality of the protein is not good?


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Why when everyone is saying the quality of the protein is not good?


From all my school reports to all my current company work performance appraisals, they all say the same "Ian will not listen"


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

It's amino acid profile isn't TOO bad (assuming what is listed is anywhere near the truth - hence the sentence "The Analysis data can vary like always on natural products." Oh really!!). It has lower levels of BCAA's / EAA's than whey.


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Seriously though, Im a firm believer you got to try things for yourself, Take tren for example everyone raves about the crazy strength gains, for me I get no more strength from tren than I would from test, just a ****ty example really.................


----------



## th3futureII (Nov 10, 2011)

Brutal1 said:


> Seriously though, Im a firm believer you got to try things for yourself, Take tren for example everyone raves about the crazy strength gains, for me I get no more strength from tren than I would from test, just a ****ty example really.................


 Good example I think. Different for everybody. Some may love red and some may love blue...both individuals...so never the two...just made a supp poem...score!


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

Two years later...


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

ohadkar said:


> I bought some from www.puremass.co.uk
> 
> and always with a froo shiping


Nice advertising seen u post this a few times today.


----------

